# Something I didn't know



## Manjelle (Jan 28, 2018)

Just would like to share with you something I didn't know but first ive been scrapping out the newer tv's and there's a small strip board running across the top that just pops out has a surprising amount of gold on them. Also was trimming fingers on some finger cards when I noticed some scratches so I started scraping the solder mask away and the entire card is plated in gold the ones I noticed where called sound blaster boards and are all solid black but since I've found quite a few others. I sell the boards after I trim the gold fingers off and I can honestly tell y'all I have sold hundreds of these boards. Just something to lookout for for those who don't know. Just trying to help keep


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 28, 2018)

Covered extensively on forum. Search solder mask. 
The jury is out on whether it is worth going after it or not. 
Process and chemicals involved are slightly over my comfort zone and also more costly than what can be recovered. This plating is something I would call fools gold. It simply look much better than what it actually is. 
I do have several kilograms of such boards from monitors if anyone wants to make an offer. :mrgreen:


----------



## rickbb (Jan 29, 2018)

Saving them up as well, they seem to have at least as much plating as cell phone boards. I will recover them the same as any other plated board.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 29, 2018)

A business I work with recycles large screen TV's. He has a whole gaylord full of those gold edge boards from tv's. He always says "someday"!


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 29, 2018)

silversaddle1 said:


> A business I work with recycles large screen TV's. He has a whole gaylord full of those gold edge boards from tv's. He always says "someday"!



That is it exactly. With today's price any attempt to recover gold from them would be waste of money. It may be profitable if gold comes up say 10x in value.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 29, 2018)

As with much modern e scrap it’s only good for the big boys and not worth the time, money or effort for home refiners or smaller set ups, this type of material needs to go to copper refineries who want the copper first but pay on the bonus elements within the whole.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 29, 2018)

Exactly. As a gold flash board it's nice and lightweight in comparison to copper and gold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kernels (Jan 29, 2018)

patnor1011 said:


> This plating is something I would call fools gold.



Great statement, very good description of how little Gold there really is there.


----------



## Manjelle (Jan 29, 2018)

Alright all you know-it-alls. Lol. Just goes to show how much I don't know. But I'm learning, I have tons of material shame not as much knowledge. But I learn fast soon I I will know as much as y'all do now. Only problem is I won't know as much as y'all do then when that time comes. Don't rub it in.


----------



## butcher (Jan 29, 2018)

Manjelle,

Getting started learning is the key, from there you begin to unlock all the doors you wish, where you go from there is up to you, you will open doors I did not even know where there, you learn from us and we will learn from you.


----------



## nickton (Apr 6, 2018)

gee. I might actually be interested in those boards. I re use them for something else. I like them because they are so thin. How much to send them to California, or is that where you are too?


----------



## nickton (May 6, 2018)

okay. I just noticed you're from Limerick, which is in Ireland of course. :mrgreen:


----------



## snoman701 (May 6, 2018)

nickton said:


> okay. I just noticed you're from Limerick, which is in Ireland of course. :mrgreen:



Really? I thought it was in Nantucket!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patnor1011 (May 11, 2018)

There is Limerick also in USA but I am from Irish one 
Postage may be quite expensive, I can check out exact price if you want.


----------



## nickton (Jun 29, 2018)

I have some friends who live near Gallway, in Lochrae (I think that's how you spell it). My wife and I visited in 2007. I hear Limerick is a bit dangerous though. :mrgreen:


----------



## owossopc (Jan 21, 2019)

I just wanted to note, as I work in IT and repair electronics, similar strips are on the backs of dead LCD monitors. This includes laptop LCDs, and I happen to tear them off and toss them into a pile. I'm new at this, never refined [yet anyway], typically having sold my material to cashforcomputerscrap, but these werent graded and very lightweight so I stashed them. Maybe ill try something with them going forward.


----------

